# One of my black tan girls



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

This is one of my black tan girls. she is absolutely lovely. looking for a nice buck to go with her  

IMG00685-20110319-1212 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00683-20110319-1210 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

IMG00681-20110319-1209 by Tinkers Mousery, on Flickr[/url]

I need to improve her tan colour, tail and ears.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Did you say you take photos with your phone? They are very good if that's the case. I love the poor unsuspecting members of your family in the background too.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

yep with my fone. hmmm yea ull have to excuse the family  . I like to hold the mice up in the light in the window and the family get in the background in the pics. think ill have to photograph in another room next time :roll:


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Tut - tut....who is the person SMOKING near the mice?!!!! Don`t they realise cigarette smoke can cause respiratory issues with mice? :roll:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

thats my mum, i dont smoke :? ! I only bring the cage down to take the photographs. then they go back upstairs. Plus i only keep two cages in the house ( which are upstairs in a spare bedroom), the rest are outside.


----------

